# DIY Sound Bar



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi,
Has anyone built a sound bar? One that just handles the L C R channels.
I'm entertaining building one. Am I nuts?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Nope, Elemental Designs has done something of the sort, basically a single enclosure with multiple chambers. Essentially 3 separate speakers placed end to end.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

In learning the physics of how to do it, i'd start with a trio of HiVi B3S' or other full range driver


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

I am curious about this as well.

How do would you hook one up? I have never used a soundbar before. Do they have a separate connection for each "section" of the bar so you basically have L/C/R in one box?

I am assuming you use the TV audio out? Is that amplified to drive the speaker or do you still need an external amp?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

For basic commercial soundbars, they usually have stereo RCA ins, sometimes a digital surround input.

For a DIY build, you'd likely build a passive box requiring amplification. A TV will not work, it's outputs are "line level" not "speaker level". You will need an external amp, preferably an AVR w/ Multichannel processing.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

eugovector said:


> For basic commercial soundbars, they usually have stereo RCA ins, sometimes a digital surround input.
> 
> For a DIY build, you'd likely build a passive box requiring amplification. A TV will not work, it's outputs are "line level" not "speaker level". You will need an external amp, preferably an AVR w/ Multichannel processing.


Yea, I am looking to build a passive box that requires amplification. I am redoing my HT setup and I want to do away with the three separate speakers. I want to use 5" drivers I guess. It will be about 50" wide.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

taoggniklat said:


> I am curious about this as well.
> 
> How do would you hook one up? I have never used a soundbar before. Do they have a separate connection for each "section" of the bar so you basically have L/C/R in one box?
> 
> I am assuming you use the TV audio out? Is that amplified to drive the speaker or do you still need an external amp?


My HT receiver will drive it.


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

eugovector said:


> For basic commercial soundbars, they usually have stereo RCA ins, sometimes a digital surround input.
> 
> For a DIY build, you'd likely build a passive box requiring amplification. A TV will not work, it's outputs are "line level" not "speaker level". You will need an external amp, preferably an AVR w/ Multichannel processing.


So the commercial units have built in processing and amplification, is that correct?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

taoggniklat said:


> So the commercial units have built in processing and amplification, is that correct?


Correct.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

taoggniklat said:


> So the commercial units have built in processing and amplification, is that correct?


No. Not all the commercial unit have built in processing some of the them just have the three speakers in the enclosure. Atlantic Technology has one (the FS-5000) that I like just not the price. 
The less costly ones don't have the width I want like so I figure why not build one.
My front three speakers cost me about $700 I would like to build a bar in that price range.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm entertaining using the drivers from the current front setup that I have, just build the new enclosure.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

greglett said:


> No. Not all the commercial unit have built in processing some of the them just have the three speakers in the enclosure. Atlantic Technology has one (the FS-5000) that I like just not the price.
> The less costly ones don't have the width I want like so I figure why not build one.
> My front three speakers cost me about $700 I would like to build a bar in that price range.


Maybe my previous offer was too succinct. By "commercial", I guess I meant mass market. Every soundbar you find at Best Buy, Target, etc. will have built in amplification and processing. There are some multichannel "soundbars" like the Elemental Designs model I previously mentioned that are just a passive speaker, but they are the vast minority in the market.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

For $700 that would be a very nice soundbar. Just out of curiousity why a soundbar? Less space?


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

bambino said:


> For $700 that would be a very nice soundbar. Just out of curiousity why a soundbar? Less space?


Yes the space I'm working with would be better with a sound bar. I don't have space beside the TV for speakers
and I don't want anything but the SUB on the floor. I've though of in wall or in ceiling but decided to go with a sound bar.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I would entertain the idea of a nice soundbar as well over inwalls unless your going to spend significantly more. If you build this i would like to see the progress so be sure to start a build thread.:T


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

bambino said:


> I would entertain the idea of a nice soundbar as well over inwalls unless your going to spend significantly more. If you build this i would like to see the progress so be sure to start a build thread.:T


I'm gonna give it a shot! Is there a special place to put a build thread?
I've never built a speaker before so this will be interesting.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Start your thread in the DIY speakers forum, you'll find it on our home page. Looking forward to seeing this one.:T


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Polk, Mirage, Triad, and Leon Speakers all make LCR units that are passive and quite a few others do as well but those are the first off the top of my head. I prefer Leon as they have a ton of options and use high quality drivers that most DIY'ers will be familiar with.


----------

